# Spearfishing Seminar and Beer MBT



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

A bunch of us are getting together for a spearfishing seminar and some cold beverages Friday night at MBT. We'll be heading out from there afterwards I'm sure. So come join us for a good time talking about killing fish. See you guys there!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Man...hate to miss it this one Rich...You all have fun. Ill be out on Mcree


----------

